# I'm new!



## Mulberry Mint (Jun 14, 2008)

Hello, my name is Courtney. I'm 16, live in Florida, and I'm a fellow feline lover. I own Tigger, who is about 7 years old and adorably lazy.

















Hello again!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hi and welcome! Tigger is wonderful


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Welcome. Tigger is a cutie kitty.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

cute kitty. looks all soft and cuddly


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Courtney! Tigger is quite a handsome fellow. Welcome to both of you!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

What a cute kitty you have!


----------

